# White Star Quarry



## Spinnerbaitswinger (Mar 14, 2018)

I’m new to the area and will be living around rocky ridge for the next few years. Hopped on the google and saw White Star. I went there today to target bass after reading and discovering they were present. Could anyone give me some tips on what worked for you, or is it mostly a waste of time?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Best of luck to ya is all I can say.....ive been there and with that water super clear its EXTREMELY hard to get them to go. Im not sure if they allow night fishing but I would try topwater when it gets warmer at night and see if you have any luck then. Good luck.


----------



## Spinnerbaitswinger (Mar 14, 2018)

Scum_Frog said:


> Best of luck to ya is all I can say.....ive been there and with that water super clear its EXTREMELY hard to get them to go. Im not sure if they allow night fishing but I would try topwater when it gets warmer at night and see if you have any luck then. Good luck.


I figured with all the scuba activity going on coupled with deep clear water it would be a challenge.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

They do the trout release there I think on good Friday every year that's the only time I go there. Bring home 5 every year.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

May I suggest something I heard about at Dale Hollow that works for smallies. Our host suggested fishing weed beds on ledges in 30-35FOW! We were like, "Huh?" Turns out the water in Dale Hollow is as clear as gin! A particular technique that he told us about is called the "Float and Fly". Under a slip bobber you rig a hair jig, feather jig, jig n grub, or jig n minnow. You set it up so the jig is fished fairly deep under the slip float. 15 feet at least. You throw this out over one of those ledges and just let it sit there! The jig just hangs over top of those fish.

Eventually one of them will get curious, or pissed off enough to come up and grab it. That's why you fish the jig deep. If the fish has to move too far it won't come. And it's the kind of fishing than can try your patience, but has accounted for a lot of big smallies out of that lake.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

I have only had success with trout bluegill and bass there when using a size 4 or 2 octopus hook with big chunk of night crawler. Don’t put anything else on your line just the hook. It will fall naturally. Watch your line for bites. If u fish the part by the ramp, try to stay back from the water and hide in the brush, because once they see you they won’t bite. It’s a very hard place to catch fish. The worst part is you can see the giant fish and some won’t bite. If u have access to minnows or chubs, take those are try the same thing with just a hook. Haven’t tried that, but it might work.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

We used to catch bass at night in the stone quarry where I grew up using a single hook through the nose of a full nightcrawler. Cast it out, leave the bail open, hold the line. The second you feel a tick let the line go. Count to 5 and let 'em have it. 

We would catch everything that swam in that quarry at night. Panfish/bass/catfish/carp etc. etc. You have to find a wide ledge with rocks/boulders on it, as those work the best IMO.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Yep the same thing I did, was before sunset by the ramp at white star.


----------

